# super red hmpks from malaysia



## budgie guy (Aug 6, 2014)

this fish were all bred and raised by me, and are only 3 months old.
hope u all enjoy.:-D


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

kinda tweener.. what type are your trying to breed? Show or trads?


----------



## budgie guy (Aug 6, 2014)

This fish are young fish. This is one of my show lines, definitely not trade. They r all ohmpk and hv more than 4 branching rays


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Stunning


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Wonderful, I think I like #3 best (for me) though idk much about show fish


----------



## budgie guy (Aug 6, 2014)

tks guys


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Love the velvet red on this guy.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

With the branching definitely more show type. But will need sharper edges and a more defined point to be competitive.


----------



## budgie guy (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes. I this is an outcross frm the original comp gene. I m currently working on the finage


----------

